# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Монитор не получает сигнала от компьютера.

## papapepper

Здравствуйте.
Заменил штатный,шумный
процессорный кулер,на кулер Alpenf&#246;hn Nordwand.
Все прошло вроде бы нормально,хотя это был первый опыт.Термопасту нанес очень тонким слоем,специальной карточкой.Лишнего ничего не вылезло,во всяком случае не увидел.
Как было нарисовано в инструкции по инсталляции кулера,очень осторожно,слегка(!)попыталс  я сделать им полувращательные движения вокруг своей оси,насколько он позволял.Кулер так же не менялся при включенном компьютере. Питание полностью отключалось.
Далее включил компьютер,все казалось бы включилось,светодиод на материнке горит,вентиляторы работают,винчестеры тихо шуршат,сидюк тоже ездит,а вот монитор говорит нет сигнала.До замены все работало нормально.Проверил с другим кабелем - то же самое.Подсоединил ко второму входу DVI видеокарты - опять нет сигнала,подсоединил через DVI на материнку, - минуя видеокарту (на встроеное видео) монитор повторяет,что нет сигнала.Видеокарту не вытаскивал-она до замены кулера работала.Монитор работает,проверял с другим компьютером.Если срабатывает защита,то почему запускаются вентиляторы,винчестеры,сид  юк? Могло ли микроэлектроникой статикой что то выбить? Хотя,где мог работал в перчатках,где не мог снимал их (был плохой подход к прижимным винтам на кулер,но вроде лишний раз избегал лапать руками.Попробовал,подсоеди  нил еще раз,CPU кулер холодный,а видеокарта,странно,не то что бы холодная,а примерно температуры человеческого тела,не холодила,а после выключения стала действительно холодной.Обычно пассивка греется не слабо.На штатном не успел заметить,что он сильно грелся,а на новом,раз не было сигнала на монитор,то и выключал практически сразу.Новый кулер башенного типа,да еще впридачу с вентилем на 120см,сразу ли нагреется? Снова вернул штатный кулер,но и с ним та же история - нет сигнала на монитор (на мониторе табличка выскакивает).Не был подключен спикер,но теперь подключил его - молчит.Вытащил батарейку на материнке (правда только на несколько секунд,снова вставил - безрезультатно. Неоднократно проверил все подсоединения.Приборами проверить не могу-их нет,да я и не умею.Не специалист - обычный пользователь.
Система новая,недельной давности.Заказывал он-лайн,я просто в глубокой скорби.В чем причина,что монитор не получает сигнала,неужели что то с материнкой или процессором? 
Буду благодарен за любые советы.

*материнка Asus M4A785TD-V EVO Soket AM3*
http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/asus/a...evo-785g.shtml

*Монитор EIZO 1910*
http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review_eizo_s1910-k.html

*видеокарта Gigabyte 8600GTX* пассив
http://www.gigabyte.ru/products/vga/...nx86s256h.html

*CPU кулер Alpenf&#246;hn Nordwand*
http://www.fcenter.ru/online.shtml?a.../cooling/27775

_Добавлено через 2 часа 51 минуту 8 секунд_
Спасибо,проблема решена.

----------


## biggg

обнули биос

----------


## Cheechako

Выполнять такие действия в перчатках - эт' сильно :D
Скорее всего, произошёл небольшой перекос видеокарты, стоит полностью вынуть и поставить на место (или вынуть и попробовать со встроенной): при замене вентилятора/процессора (и даже памяти) вполне возможны небольшие деформации системной платы с последующими проблемами в контактах карт расширения.

----------

